# What accent do you have???



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

In a conversation with someone earlier it dawned on me that even though we are slowly and insiduously taking over here hehe :sneaky2: , you are in actual fact, *not* all Scottish lol.......

So....

Tell me what your accents like, as I read all posts except tainted soul (only coz I know he's a saffa and I know that accent like my own) in a scottish accent.

Telling me where you are from is no use lol.... I need links or descriptions to the accent haha


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Birmingham/bromsgrove no links I'm afraid lol


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

proper london cockney sparra accent...but i can do decent with clarity if need be,but sound common and meatheadish as you like!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MXD said:


> Birmingham/bromsgrove no links I'm afraid lol


Ach Birmingham I know well - got mates there lol

Places like Birmingham, Manchester, Newcastle :wub: , Liverpool etc we all know.....

The random ones like Beks - Nottingham - aint so easy - haha.

So ur a brummie hey? Is weird. I need to stop reading posts in scottish accent now :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> proper london cockney sparra accent...but i can do decent with clarity if need be,but sound common and meatheadish as you like!!!!


haha! got the voice in my head now :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha! got the voice in my head now :thumb:


stop that...it aint that bad,i do go high pitched when i'm arguing a point...but aint too bad,i hope!!!!

bloody londoners!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I never said it was a bad voice lol!

Just I think that it helps to understand people a little bit better if you know where they're from and what accent they have when you read their posts :thumbup1:

I'm Scottish, but the nicely spoken sort... soft not the rough horrid type


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmmm...... not sure how to describe mine. American Mid-Western accent. I will try to find some sort of link. I know some will read this and say all yanks sound the same. Not true at all. Definately different based on geographic location.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> hmmmm...... not sure how to describe mine. American Mid-Western accent. I will try to find some sort of link. I know some will read this and say all yanks sound the same. Not true at all. Definately different based on geographic location.


Nah you dont all sound the same but i cant pinpoint accents lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Heres me chatting away..... lease ignore the fact that I am grumpy as hell as its one week before my first show and not only am I bricking it, but am severely carb depleted too haha :laugh:


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Its all about the yorkshire accent...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

And me talking to my daft hound.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Who is focusing on if you're grumpy or not?? I was just staring. I barely noticed there was any talking at all:laugh:

* seriously though, your accents are so much cooler than mine


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> Who is focusing on if you're grumpy or not?? I was just staring. I barely noticed there was any talking at all:laugh:
> 
> * seriously though, your accents are so much cooler than mine


Nah you jst think that cos its different to yours lol :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah you jst think that cos its different to yours lol :laugh:


No really, it is so much better..

How can I get some type of audio to post on here. What is the procedure? I could take a small 30 second bit on my digital camera. I just dont know where to upload it to, in order for me to post.'

.. by the way, this is a cool thread. I hope some more people take the time to post something with there audio. Kind of cool to see what others sound like.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

This is what we sound like in Vermont the North East of the USA...paints a pretty accurate picture...

SafPUp6ME9Y[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Upload it to www.youtube.com

then when viewing the clip there is a box with text in it that says "embed" which allows you to post on forums.

I hope ppl do too... be interesting


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> This is what we sound like in Vermont the North East of the USA...paints a pretty accurate picture...
> 
> SafPUp6ME9Y[/MEDIA]]


He sounds like he has spent time in cornwall or somerset or something haha :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats what natives of VT sound like...


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

cockney londoner im afraid, just take ya pick off eastenders, sound a bit like jo of celeb get me out of here..


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

working on it here


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

Hull this may help


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok I think I did this right...

This is me :thumbup1:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Fair play for that zeus87529, Did you feel awkward doing that? it must be hard thinking of things to say. :thumb:

Trust me mate most Americans sound a lot cooler than brits

Can you imagine Will Smith with a cockey accent, Hell no!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Heres me chatting away..... lease ignore the fact that I am grumpy as hell as its one week before my first show and not only am I bricking it, but am severely carb depleted too haha :laugh:


erm...being a bloke...i just lost total track of what the thread was about...sorry,eyes popping out of me ed,and jaw opened wide!!!!!

lovely accent,tis not rough or slangy at all,very distinctive indeed!!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> He sounds like he has spent time in cornwall or somerset or something haha :lol:


i am lost,he is from cornwall or norwich sides aint he????


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Ok I think I did this right...
> 
> This is me :thumbup1:


your voice is good man...and us brits,can tell the difference in accents in america,across different regions...my fav being the deep southerns!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

pecman said:


> Fair play for that zeus87529, Did you feel awkward doing that? it must be hard thinking of things to say. :thumb:
> 
> Trust me mate most Americans sound a lot cooler than brits
> 
> Can you imagine Will Smith with a cockey accent, Hell no!!


Thanks Pec, and yeah it felt a bit odd. I was trying to be creative but froze up.. After hearing it I wish I would have said a proper hello to many more as I have really enjoyed meeting and getting to know so many of you.



anabolic ant said:


> your voice is good man...and us brits,can tell the difference in accents in america,across different regions...my fav being the deep southerns!!!!


 :thumb: Thanks mate.......Yeah I like the southern accent myself


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

In Bedford we basically talk like londoners I s'pose....well, not so "cor blimey guv'nor" but just like watford, luton etc...bedford's only 30 mins away from north london so you'd expect it really.....20 mins away in Northampton/wellinborough they talk like farmers....lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Same as Robsta. Im from Herts

Born In barnet. Half Armenian


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Heres me chatting away..... lease ignore the fact that I am grumpy as hell as its one week before my first show and not only am I bricking it, but am severely carb depleted too haha :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, you were talking ?  i never noticed x


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Norf London! Haha, I spend half my time having the **** taken out of me by my mates round here

"say water, say shorts"

At least I'm not a cross between being posh and a farmer....


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have no idea how to describe the middlesbrough accent.

I have had some clown as where in ireland am i from and some other idiot ask if i was from Liverpool.

I wait to some other boro lads post to see how the describe it.


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

iv lived just outside glasgow for the last 3years, but born & breed on the dorset/somerset border. id say iv more of a dorset accent.

but everyone i meet in scotland always asks if im from cornwall?

not sure why my lovers?


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Broad Geordie accent and thats fine by me. Its just every fvcker else............ they cant understand a word I say


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

My accent should be common as muck but it's posh.....

Earned me a few beatings in my younger days :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Geordie


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

i've got a stirling accent/bit of weegie thrown in but can talk dead posh when i need to :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Northern Irish accent here, but not Belfast like you here on TV the majority of the time. I'm from a town in the north west of Ireland, and i sound dead sexy  Or so i was told when i lived in Glasgow for a year anyway!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

posh scouse


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well I'm scottish and USED to talk with a heavy scots accent (from Perth), then I moved to London when I was a kid and it was a case of talk cockney or get the **** kicked out of you every lunch time........Now I am an Essex boy cockney marvel! haha

If I go to see family or talk to a scot I can understand perfectly, and after a few days up there I start to slip back in to the scots a little...


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

gerg said:


> posh scouse


is there such a thing as posh scouse? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> is there such a thing as posh scouse? :lol:


PMSL!! :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> He sounds like he has spent time in cornwall or somerset or something haha :lol:


NO! Not West Country but soooo like East Anglian accents - not surprising really as New England was settled mainly from Essex and Suffolk...

Great stuff - interesting thread!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

From Perth too with a scottish accent!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

northern irish accent.lol, iv been told i sound like the gay dude off hollyoaks


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

South East accent, the best one


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Lancashire.

Just down the road from Lin so shouldn't be to dissimilar.


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

scouser


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

<div class=

Complete with chavs...lol I used to drink in there when I was 15.....it was a biker pub then though :lol:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Tasty said:


> At least I'm not a cross between being posh and a farmer....


This is my problem! I'm originally from Norfolk but somehow managed to miss out on the farmer accent and got a bit of posh instead! Not sure how cos all my friends were proper Norfolk, suppose the fact that my parents were from elsewhere cancelled it out, thank God!

Feel sorry for my son sometimes though cos I say everything 'southern' but his dad speaks 'northen' so he gets a bit muddled and flits from one to the other with words like grass, bath etc!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> In a conversation with someone earlier it dawned on me that even though we are slowly and insiduously taking over here hehe :sneaky2: , you are in actual fact, *not* all Scottish lol.......
> 
> So....
> 
> ...


From Edinburgh but have lived in Glasgow 5 years and curretly in Aberdeen 6 years, Don't think my accent has been affected, hope not. :lol:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

mines abit of a toned down manc accent i guess ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Just a normal south London accent.. u get me


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> Ok I think I did this right...
> 
> This is me :thumbup1:


Cool!!! And hello back! :thumbup1: Not a boring accent at all!



pecman said:


> Trust me mate most Americans sound a lot cooler than brits
> 
> Can you imagine Will Smith with a cockey accent, Hell no!!


Exactly!! 



anabolic ant said:


> erm...being a bloke...i just lost total track of what the thread was about...sorry,eyes popping out of me ed,and jaw opened wide!!!!!
> 
> lovely accent,tis not rough or slangy at all,very distinctive indeed!!!


haha cheers ant.... thats why I put up though... I think ppl have this idea that Scottish people all sound rough as hell lol.



Robsta said:


> In Bedford we basically talk like londoners I s'pose....well, not so "cor blimey guv'nor" but just like watford, luton etc...bedford's only 30 mins away from north london so you'd expect it really.....20 mins away in Northampton/wellinborough they talk like farmers....lol


One of my good mates is from Watford... she sounds very London to my uneducated ear, but not that "annoying" London twang though.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

xzx said:


> Broad Geordie accent and thats fine by me. Its just every fvcker else............ they cant understand a word I say


Geordie eh....??? :wub:



Lin said:


> My accent is undescribable, I've been told I have a husky voice n laugh to go with it :laugh:
> 
> From Ashton-Under-Lyne Lancashire which is quite broad.....then moved to Rochdale 23yrs ago, there's isn't as broad as mine but mine developed a twang, even some Rochdalians can't understand me:laugh:


ooohhhhhh I've been to Rochdale! Isnt that where that nutty nurse was from that killed the babies?



Magic Torch said:


> Well I'm scottish and USED to talk with a heavy scots accent (from Perth), then I moved to London when I was a kid and it was a case of talk cockney or get the **** kicked out of you every lunch time........Now I am an Essex boy cockney marvel! haha
> 
> If I go to see family or talk to a scot I can understand perfectly, and after a few days up there I start to slip back in to the scots a little...


TURNCOAT! haha :laugh:



Apollo said:


> From Edinburgh but have lived in Glasgow 5 years and curretly in Aberdeen 6 years, Don't think my accent has been affected, hope not. :lol:


I'd be praying not!!!!!!! F'it like ken?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

DB said:


> Just a normal south London accent.. u get me


i get u blud innit


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Apollo said:


> From Edinburgh but have lived in Glasgow 5 years and curretly in Aberdeen 6 years, Don't think my accent has been affected, hope not. :lol:


Fit like, ma loon?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> Yep classy town, classy bird :whistling:


Haha....

I quite enjoyed my visit but then was staying in some house there.... Stoke Rochdale Hall or something... I was actually there to sit an exam, but it was summer, the grounds of the house were beautiful to sit out in, and there was a bar.....

Swot that I am still passed with 100% and got a letter of commendation from DEFRA


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

mine's a mixture of south west and south east - brought up near bristol (but didnt have strong west country accent) then 10 years in hertfordshire, some people pick up the london and some the west country burr...most are confused though as i dont have much of either


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

GBLiz said:


> mine's a mixture of south west and south east - brought up near bristol (but didnt have strong west country accent) then 10 years in hertfordshire, some people pick up the london and some the west country burr...most are confused though as i dont have much of either


Yeah I had expected you to have the proper "Hello my Lover" accent but you dont haha :thumb:

I think you have quite a neutral accent....


----------



## Mr.Dann (Jul 15, 2008)

Mines Welshy


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Im from pompey init mush :lol:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

MXMAD said:


> Im from pompey init mush :lol:


haha- I live in Lincolnshire but I still have my pompey accent.They all think I'm a cockney up here :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

London accent


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

lol made 2 years ago lol old and crap camera

during my time with blue hair xD majorly retarded but was fun xD

cant call my self a weegie hmm couldnt class my accent myself.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I've got a weird accent. Kinda half southern belt USA, and half central scotland.

I get told i sound like a cross between Seasick steve (or Cletus from the simpsons) and Billy Connelly.

Seasick (p,s.... i'm a weird too, this is the kinda misic i'm into) :thumb:






Billy (classic scottish tribute song!!!!!)


----------



## ian08 (Jun 1, 2008)

geordie.can be hard work at times having to explain what your saying and slowing down your talking for people to catch up with you when your out of town.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Manc, though not like Liam Gallagher etc!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Yorkshire with a hint of aussie


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

essex london mix ... sound like an extra from snatch lol :lol:


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

ian08 said:


> geordie.can be hard work at times having to explain what your saying and slowing down your talking for people to catch up with you when your out of town.


geordies are easy to understand


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Portsmouth accent, we often get mistaken for Londoners, until we turn 40 when for some reason we turn into farmers, must be a bit odd when you wake up on your 40th and you've turned into a carrot cruncher!:laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

megatron said:


> South East accent, the best one


Same:thumbup1:

English as its supposed to be spoken what what what :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Same:thumbup1:
> 
> English as its supposed to be spoken what what what :lol: :lol: :lol:


ACTUALLY..................

According to linguists, people from Edinburgh speak the most correct English in the UK............. :tongue:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> essex london mix ... sound like an extra from snatch lol :lol:


me too ha ha


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I like the london accent


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Mancunian,

although after living in Lincolnshire for 7 years,

i suppose its gone a bit soft around the edges.


----------



## ian08 (Jun 1, 2008)

squalllion1uk said:


> geordies are easy to understand


 thats coz were just down the road from you scots.we get all your crap weather after yous are done with it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ian08 said:


> thats coz were just down the road from you scots.we get all your crap weather after yous are done with it.


haha aye pretty much lol

Geordie accent is my favourite accent always sounds dead cheeky haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Bek......Is that you in the background encouraging your mate to drink???

This thread needs some more people to tape their own voices and post them. Otherwise i am going to be googling all day to listen all the different accents mentioned



Beklet said:


> <div class=
> 
> Complete with chavs...lol I used to drink in there when I was 15.....it was a biker pub then though :lol:


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

All I could hear with bex was "keep going keep going keep going, ignore it, keep going...!!"


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> <div class=
> 
> Complete with chavs...lol I used to drink in there when I was 15.....it was a biker pub then though :lol:


LOL "Put that dahhn..." :lol:

Beklet you sound like a right wee barbie girl haha :laugh:

You'd imagine from that voice if the camera turned round there'd be this wee blonde bimbo type there - all girly and cute sounding  :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Beklet said:


> <div class=
> 
> Complete with chavs...lol I used to drink in there when I was 15.....it was a biker pub then though :lol:


WHAT A SEXY VOICE! phwoar it give me a right lob on! :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> essex london mix ... sound like an extra from snatch lol :lol:


hahahahaha yeh innnnittt :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> essex london mix ... sound like an extra from snatch lol :lol:


As martin could tell you, if you heard someone speaking REAL Essex out here where the farming's the best, most of you wouldn't understand a word! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

zeus87529 said:


> Bek......Is that you in the background encouraging your mate to drink???
> 
> This thread needs some more people to tape their own voices and post them. Otherwise i am going to be googling all day to listen all the different accents mentioned


Ha ha ha IT'S NOT ME!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm now worried you think I hang around with a bunch of chavs lol

I don't sound like that anymore - I've been living in Bedford for 15 years, and before that I lived in Lancashire and Yorkshire so my accent changes a lot....

My accent is very bland - sort of Bedford but you can tell I'm not a local because I say bath instead of barth, etc etc :lol:

And mardy........


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

YOOOOOOORRRRRRRKKSSSHA!


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> As martin could tell you, if you heard someone speaking REAL Essex out here where the farming's the best, most of you wouldn't understand a word! :laugh:


  i havent met a accent i couldnt understand ;P

Oddly enough i've always had english people say " ..eh...what??" or "come again????" Never met any1 that speaks english that i couldnt understand regardless of accent but >.> Hell yea geordies!!!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

iron head case said:


> Mancunian,
> 
> although after living in Lincolnshire for 7 years,
> 
> i suppose its gone a bit soft around the edges.


Your missus has a stronger manc accent than you Mark-prob because you're mixing all day long with the Karlis of this world :lol:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

somethin like this


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ey up mi duck, I'm off ter shop ter get sum cobs fer me snap, then gooin' dahn beer-off cos yer fayther's mitherin' me fer 'is pop :laugh:

An' don't you start, yer mardy get or I'll gi' yer a gud 'idin'......


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Well squalllion1uk, I can sssure you that most of my friends can't understand a word of a real Essex, Suffolk or Norfolk speaker (they differ slightly) and this is surprising so close to London.

Few youngsters speak real Essex now, but it's really broad with open A's and R's - quite unlike the west country burr - and dialect words.

(I don't actually have an Essex accent but can drop into one as I was brought up here.)

And btw few lowland and western Scots can understand the broad Doric spoken in Aberdeen!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ey up mi duck, I'm off ter shop ter get sum cobs fer me snap, then gooin' dahn beer-off cos yer fayther's mitherin' me fer 'is pop :laugh:
> 
> An' don't you start, yer mardy get or I'll gi' yer a gud 'idin'......


 :confused1: Huh.......... :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Well squalllion1uk, I can sssure you that most of my friends can't understand a word of a real Essex, Suffolk or Norfolk speaker (they differ slightly) and this is surprising so close to London.


My ex was born and bred in Bedford and he had real trouble understanding an East Midlands accent - less than 100 miles away!!!

You can imagine the trauma he had in Yorkshire....:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

zeus87529 said:


> :confused1: Huh.......... :lol:


Tis the East midlands dialect lol


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

glasgow


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Tis the East midlands dialect lol


If you wouldnt have told me it was East Midlands Bek, I would have thought it was German or something:laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> My ex was born and bred in Bedford and he had real trouble understanding an East Midlands accent - less than 100 miles away!!!
> 
> You can imagine the trauma he had in Yorkshire....:laugh:


Hi! Beklet - yes - it's amazing how many dialects and accents there are so close to each other in such a small country! :laugh:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tell me what your accents like, as I read all posts *except tainted soul (only coz I know he's a saffa and I know that accent like my own)* in a scottish accent.


Yeah and you know my accent makes you horny baby!!! :bounce:

Now stop calling me and hanging up!!

P.S. ( I can like to pomp jou stikkend!! )


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a middle wich accents its strange its mixed really bit of scouce bit of countryside own accent bit of manchester hard tp place my accent..people say i sound mank but cant be sure and manks just say have u ever lived in mancheter?

so i have none accent


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

sonofwacky said:


> glasgow


you mean....glesgae! :cool2:



Prodiver said:


> Well squalllion1uk, I can sssure you that most of my friends can't understand a word of a real Essex, Suffolk or Norfolk speaker (they differ slightly) and this is surprising so close to London.
> 
> Few youngsters speak real Essex now, but it's really broad with open A's and R's - quite unlike the west country burr - and dialect words.
> 
> ...


It drives me up the wall when im down london/essex way and i need to slow down and speak plainly as possible -.-' especially annoying when i get into a debate :cursing: as i get fired up and speed up a fair bit :laugh:.

No idea if i have heard real essex to be honest but im sure i shall encounter it soon  ...hopefully ;P


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

squalllion1uk said:


> you mean....glesgae! :cool2:
> 
> It drives me up the wall when im down london/essex way and i need to slow down and speak plainly as possible -.-' especially annoying when i get into a debate :cursing: as i get fired up and speed up a fair bit :laugh:.
> 
> No idea if i have heard real essex to be honest *but im sure i shall encounter it soon *  * ...hopefully ;P*


Why you planning on going to hunt some essex girls on the weekend?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

A saaahth afreekaaahn one...

"Whaaaaate brid... Braaahn brid..."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm another Weedgie

Not lived there since I was 17 but I have't lost the accent one bit


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Robsta said:


> In Bedford we basically talk like londoners I s'pose....well, not so "cor blimey guv'nor" but just like watford, luton etc...bedford's only 30 mins away from north london so you'd expect it really.....20 mins away in *Northampton/wellinborough* they talk like farmers....lol


lol :lol:

yead id say most people sound a bit like londoners... 'sound' 'nice one' etc

but the older born and bred sound a bit more farmer-ish.

people round northampton tend to say the word 'like' alot with a silent k

'do ya know what i mean li'e' sound a bit like light with a silent t when spoken


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tall said:


> A saaahth afreekaaahn one...
> 
> "Whaaaaate brid... Braaahn brid..."


I will frow you wif a stone china!!! Coz I can like to wear a jean pant!!

Here's a little YouTube clip a mate of mine put together. He's taking the p!ss out of the Dutchman up north in the Jo'Burg area. First few minutes are good are then it gets a little tiring. He sounds nothing like this.






And if you wondering I'm a english guy from Durban, South African not a afrikaaner from Jo'Burg...


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Why you planning on going to hunt some essex girls on the weekend?


plan? me? noooo 

Got family down that way + Girl friend as well so already got that essex bird hahah



Uriel said:


> I'm another Weedgie
> 
> Not lived there since I was 17 but I have't lost the accent one bit


Is it possible to lose the accent?


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Im from Derbyshire so there you go me ducks lol.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

West London, so i guess i'm a cockney accent, sometimes with a little bita ghetto frone in when i get carried away, no wot i mean mate!!

Sweet as a nut, sound as a pound and all that malarky!!! :thumb:

Have a look at these as well, quality!

THE GEORDIE WHALE SONG:






DIFFERENT SCOTCH ACCENTS






So there you go Zara-Leoni, and as we'd say in London, "wotta ****in' bottle you got!!!"


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

i have a mix between Bolton and Wigan LOL look up Fred Dibnah on you tube and you will be some were near LOL what fer do!!!


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

Zeus always cracks me up when i am in the US of A LOL i have been asked if i'm Scottish ,Welsh,Irish, and bloody French PMSL


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> A saaahth afreekaaahn one...
> 
> "Whaaaaate brid... Braaahn brid..."


lol....



TaintedSoul said:


> I will frow you wif a stone china!!! Coz I can like to wear a jean pant!!
> 
> Here's a little YouTube clip a mate of mine put together. He's taking the p!ss out of the Dutchman up north in the Jo'Burg area. First few minutes are good are then it gets a little tiring. He sounds nothing like this.
> 
> ...


(.....rooinek.....) :lol:

Laughing my fecking ass off here.... worryingly he sounds (and acts) a lot like some people I know :laugh:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

I've got a proper Pit Yakka accent , to anyone else it's Geordie but with the Northumbrian accent we tend to roll our R's more - Hence to forum name ,hert derg = hot dog


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

yummymummy79 said:


> This is my problem! I'm originally from Norfolk but somehow managed to miss out on the farmer accent and got a bit of posh instead! Not sure how cos all my friends were proper Norfolk, suppose the fact that my parents were from elsewhere cancelled it out, thank God!
> 
> Feel sorry for my son sometimes though cos I say everything 'southern' but his dad speaks 'northen' so he gets a bit muddled and flits from one to the other with words like grass, bath etc!


My mrs is the same! She was born in Scarborough and her whole family are northern but she's lived most her life in oxford so she speaks like a oxford uni student and then out pops "BATHH" and "GRASSS" and "BASSTERD" haha


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> hmmmm...... not sure how to describe mine. American Mid-Western accent.


You mean like Fargo? :lol: I spent the summers of 87 and 88 in Minn., near the Cities, and love the accent. Yah? Yah!! Oh, right.

My own accent is proper Norn Iron, but tempered by 8 years in south London (innit bruv). But it's still there and not going away. You know that Maxine Mawhinney who reads the news on BBC News Channel? Like her. Or Eamonn Holmes.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

geordie accent for me , although not a strong one, compared to most up here.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

9mSaN40FZG4[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

TOBE said:


> 9mSaN40FZG4[/MEDIA]]


Look-a-dat!! Dats boss mate!!! :laugh:


----------



## Train hard (Oct 8, 2008)

im from near newcastle so i speak a bit geordie, not quite like ant & dec like.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i get mocked for my accent all the time GOD DAM IT!!

an my patients have no idea what im asking them to do some times!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

A northern one.

Worked a fair few years in the Wigan/Bolton area so fairly northern.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

We used to have a Kiwi at work, lovely girl... but yes, "Oi git mucked fir moi ixint all the toime..."  :laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

dmcc said:


> "Oi git mucked fir moi ixint all the toime..."  :laugh:


i cant even understand that so CANT be what i sound like at all~~


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

LOLz. I remember watching Shortland Street years ago and couldn't understand a word. Then I decided that NZers were like people from Derry, can't understand them either sometimes. I once knew a guy from there who introduced himself as "Full" and about 10 minutes later I realised he said "Phil"...


----------



## Scud (Oct 6, 2008)

Im from the Rhondda in south wales and the only vid apart from twin town ( swansea ) is this one, this sounds like my accent to a ti............also worth a watch if you havent seen these before ( strong language too )

YqTTEMmbXOc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

^^^^^^^pmsl....

My missus is from near Merthyr way, and she's prrrrropppppppppa welsoh, lol.


----------



## JPS1 (Nov 27, 2008)

i don't quite sound this bad but you get the idea lol

us stokies always get mistook for scousers for some reason too?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

sounds like half of NZ but im def not that bad!

chups...........................

aaasap............................


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Most of my experience with NZ accents comes from watching Whale Rider 5 years ago!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

or Once were Warriors hahahahaha

Jake the muss hahahahahaha


----------



## tinheed (May 24, 2008)

west cumbrian ! gods country bit hard to describe really , sounds a bit like geordie/durham type accent with some scottish and a little scandinavian thrown in ! will try to find some clips


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> You mean like Fargo? :lol: I spent the summers of 87 and 88 in Minn., near the Cities, and love the accent. Yah? Yah!! Oh, right.
> 
> My own accent is proper Norn Iron, but tempered by 8 years in south London (innit bruv). But it's still there and not going away. You know that Maxine Mawhinney who reads the news on BBC News Channel? Like her. Or Eamonn Holmes.


lol now see this is why i asked.. i NEVER had you down as nothern irish!



MissBC said:


> or Once were Warriors hahahahaha
> 
> Jake the muss hahahahahaha


LMAO class film

I used to p!ss off my (south african) ex by telling him i thought he sounded like he was from NZ..... he didnt like, I just know it annoys 'em haha! :laugh:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

mine is a mess. people say i sound irish, others think i sound kiwi or american. its a total mishmash of everything.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

07983 391 590

give me a ring i'll happily discuss the state of the economoy or the weather


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

please note that that number used to be my ex's mums so if it still works i do not sound like a lady from miles platting

i have been told in the past numerous times i have a manc accent

i was born in cheshire and brought up by my mum and dad who both come from manchester, my dad has a wythenshawe accent whereas my mum moved to a posh place in cheshire so me and our kid both sounded more like her

then i started working the doors in rough ar5e estates in manchester so i now talk more liek that


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I used to p!ss off my (south african) ex by telling him i thought he sounded like he was from NZ..... he didnt like, I just know it annoys 'em haha! :laugh:


I often get asked if I am fcking Australian!! How do you work that out??


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I often get asked if I am fcking Australian!! How do you work that out??


Join the club.

Born in Italy moved to South Africa when i was 3.

English South African and there is a huge difference between english saffa's and afrikaans ones, the latter talk delicious english.

Tainted are you a sout piel?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> I often get asked if I am fcking Australian!! How do you work that out??


i'm guilty of this,on a couple of occasions,but they are good mates so they dismiss it...just when i call em ozzies on purpose,they dont like it!!!

but if your a dumb brit like me,then it does sound quite similar!!!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't think I have much of an accent at all.

Kinda neutral I think.

One thing I do know, is that listening to your own voice recorded is strange to me as it sounds way different to how it sounds when I speak :confused1:

I like both the SA and NZ accents.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Julio said:


> Join the club.
> 
> Born in Italy moved to South Africa when i was 3.
> 
> ...


"I will throw you with a stone" hahahaha though my afrikaans is probably worse that thei english.

sout piel.... I suppose you could say so going by my british gran parents and being born in SA but I have never viewed myself as such. I'm a born Durbanite down to my soul and will always miss the good times I had there.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> "I will throw you with a stone" hahahaha though my afrikaans is probably worse that thei english.
> 
> sout piel.... I suppose you could say so going by my british gran parents and being born in SA but I have never viewed myself as such. I'm a born Durbanite down to my soul and will always miss the good times I had there.


You know the dutchmen always called us english "rooineck" or "sout piel"

I have just got a few of my british mates saying "doos" and "boet" fcuk it sound hilarious.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> i'm guilty of this,on a couple of occasions,but they are good mates so they dismiss it...just when i call em ozzies on purpose,they dont like it!!!
> 
> but if your a dumb brit like me,then it does sound quite similar!!!!


Just as a warning NEVER call a New Zealander a australian cause it will NOT go down well hahahahahaha or vice versa for that matter!!

:cool2:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

mixed ****ed up


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i imagine your accent to be a mix between george best and oliver reed offo

you know typical drunk


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I often get asked if I am fcking Australian!! How do you work that out??


A lot of british ppl cant tell the difference which is why i used to manage to wind André up with it so much haha 



Julio said:


> You know the dutchmen always called us english "rooineck" or "sout piel"
> 
> I have just got a few of my british mates saying "doos" and "boet" fcuk it sound hilarious.


I call people doos all the time. Particularly during road rage moments  Also have a habit of saying "*AS* well" instead of "as well" lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> i get mocked for my accent all the time GOD DAM IT!!
> 
> an my patients have no idea what im asking them to do some times!!


lolololol what a stupid accent


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> Just as a warning NEVER call a New Zealander a australian cause it will NOT go down well hahahahahaha or vice versa for that matter!!
> 
> :cool2:


I'll never mix up that filthy nation with my pristine homeland


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

MissBC said:


> Just as a warning NEVER call a New Zealander a australian cause it will NOT go down well hahahahahaha or vice versa for that matter!!
> 
> :cool2:


are you saying there is a difference between accents???

or is there a difference between NZ's compared with oz'ers??????

me myself think they are both gay...my dad comes from fiji!!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> are you saying there is a difference between accents???
> 
> or is there a difference between NZ's compared with oz'ers??????
> 
> me myself think they are both gay...my dad comes from fiji!!!!


you ****! i'm an aussie:tongue:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

MissBC said:


> or Once were Warriors hahahahaha
> 
> Jake the muss hahahahahaha


Now cook some fcukin eggs...... :thumb:

Probably my fav film ever...maybe, well one of them, sort of, probably....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Julio said:


> You know the dutchmen always called us english "rooineck" or "sout piel"
> 
> I have just got a few of my british mates saying "doos" and "boet" fcuk it sound hilarious.


I have my kiwis mate always calling me boet and wanting to come for a braai. he loves our lingo. I still rag him on his accent.

Poes.... not many know that here. I sat calling this one chap a poes for about 3 months as we always would have a good laugh during the day with each other till one day he really wanted to know why I kept sticking my head up over the partition and going "poes!!" and then sitting back down.

The english chaps loved me when I arrived cause my "r's" were still very South African and we were in Tescos once and they begged me to go ask the lady for some Ice. So I walked up and said very friendly and loudly "Excuse me maam, where's your ice" which to her sounded like "Excuse me maam, where's your ar$e". She spun around and for a few seconds processed it and then gave me this look and then slowly seemed to realise what I was saying.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'll never mix up that filthy nation with my pristine homeland


shut it ****face WE ALLLLLLL KNOW NZ is far better than australia and this weekend when we beat England in the rugby we will be EVEN BETTER!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Now cook some fcukin eggs...... :thumb:
> 
> Probably my fav film ever...maybe, well one of them, sort of, probably....


COOK ME SOME EGGS BIT*H :thumb:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

im from evesham. My accent is a cross between a farmer, a gypsy and some people say a welsh. We dont realy have a strong accent down here


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I have my kiwis mate always calling me boet and wanting to come for a braai. he loves our lingo. I still rag him on his accent.
> 
> Poes.... not many know that here. I sat calling this one chap a poes for about 3 months as we always would have a good laugh during the day with each other till one day he really wanted to know why I kept sticking my head up over the partition and going "poes!!" and then sitting back down.
> 
> The english chaps loved me when I arrived cause my "r's" were still very South African and we were in Tescos once and they begged me to go ask the lady for some Ice. So I walked up and said very friendly and loudly *"**Excuse me maam,** where's your ice"* which to her sounded like "Excuse me maam, where's your ar$e". She spun around and for a few seconds processed gave me this look and then slowly seemed to realise what I was saying.


That, right there is the most South African part of the whole thing...... soooooo polite


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> shut it ****face WE ALLLLLLL KNOW NZ is far better than australia and this weekend when we beat England in the rugby we will be EVEN BETTER!!!


lolol, I hope you do win em NZ has the best rugby team on earth (except australia)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> lolol, I hope you do win em NZ has the best rugby team on earth (*except australia*)


what ever you autralians play dirty and arent that good at it anyway!!

:tongue:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Manc, though not like LIAM GALLAGHER etc!


unfortunately i get told i sound like this cnut.... :cursing:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> ...my dad comes from fiji!!!!


What are your genetics like then AA? How huge are you?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> That, right there is the most South African part of the whole thing...... soooooo polite


We were taught good manners growing up.. or was that they were beaten into us.. I forget... I've blocked that part of my childhood out!! :confused1:



MaKaVeLi said:


> lolol, I hope you do win em NZ has the best rugby team on earth (except australia)


cough cough.... excuse me!!! HELLOOOOO. I think you forgetting another country that wears green and gold... Recent world cup winner?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> cough cough.... excuse me!!! HELLOOOOO. I think you forgetting another country that wears green and gold... Recent world cup winner?


The ireland team with pi$s stains on their kit:confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> We were taught good manners growing up.. or was that they were beaten into us.. I forget... I've blocked that part of my childhood out!! :confused1:
> 
> cough cough.... excuse me!!! HELLOOOOO. I think you forgetting another country that wears green and gold... Recent world cup winner?


I'll help jog his memory since south africans are too polite..... 

Oh yah.... and err.... WHAT was the SA v England score again last weekend....???


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mak.... this one is specially for you......


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

lolol, take that then


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> The ireland team with pi$s stains on their kit:confused1:


PMSL - to be expected from someone who's country never made the final stage in the last world cup.



 Zara-Leoni said:


> I'll help jog his memory since south africans are too polite.....
> 
> Oh yah.... and err.... WHAT was the SA v England score again last weekend....???


It was the dame defeat as the World Cup one. 36-0. 42-6=36-0.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> cough cough.... excuse me!!! HELLOOOOO. I think you forgetting another country that wears green and gold... Recent world cup winner?


na you guys suck too!! :tongue:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

OH **** YES THE GAME IS IN 15minutes

MY BOYS, oh how i miss them


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol now see this is why i asked.. i NEVER had you down as nothern irish!


Really?? Well I suppose I had better start typing like I speak. So from now on it's not "shower" but "sharr"; not "film" but "fillum"; and not "shop" but "shap". Wee girl. :laugh:

As for the whole SA/Aus/NZ thing, sometimes it can be hard to tell the difference. There's a guy in office from Jo'burg but he doesn't sound really Saffa; but then you hear someone from Queensland.................


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Well to be fair I shouldn't be taking the **** out off Saffas seeing as my family is originally from there and i'm pure south african blood, lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well to be fair I shouldn't be taking the **** out off Saffas seeing as my family is originally from there and i'm pure south african blood, lol


How about we rather call you english or australian?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MissBC said:


> OH **** YES THE GAME IS IN 15minutes
> 
> MY BOYS, oh how i miss them


Do you know the entire rugby team on a personnel basis? :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> How about we rather call you english or australian?


Lol, please don't disown me


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

OH YES FOCKERS WE WHIPPED ENGLANDS ASS

6-32 to the KIWIS

YAY YAY YAY

OH HAPPY DAYS


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Do you know the entire rugby team on a personnel basis? :whistling:


hahahaha most of them yes, my boss was the physio for most of them so came into my clinic back home daily :tongue:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

MissBC said:


> OH YES FOCKERS WE WHIPPED ENGLANDS ASS
> 
> 6-32 to the KIWIS
> 
> ...


yeah, but 4 kiwi fans got stabbed in a nearby pub so I think WE win the day thank you very much........:laugh:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol, please don't disown me


hahahaaa - Hey Wales just beat your boys!! what happened there.

Currently SA is looking like the strongest team on the planet!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Robsta said:


> yeah, but 4 kiwi fans got stabbed in a nearby pub so I think WE win the day thank you very much........:laugh:


wtf??????? really?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

MissBC said:


> wtf??????? really?


No...... :lol:

P1ssed on your oh so jolly bonfire for a bit though didn't it......:laugh:

NZ are looking awesome tbh....well done to them... :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Robsta said:


> No...... :lol:
> 
> P1ssed on your oh so jolly bonfire for a bit though didn't it......:laugh:
> 
> NZ are looking awesome tbh....well done to them... :thumb:


F**KER

you know we are better than england so THERE :tongue:

:lol: :lol:

Having said that the ref was a D*CK


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

If Dan had not missed those kicks it would have been worse than last weekends game. Did anyone see the interview last weeked after the game with Martin Johnson? I honestly though he was going to tear the reporter apart!!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah SA have a strong team. but lets not forget they believe in the tokalosh


----------



## Alps pacino (Apr 3, 2005)

borostu82 said:


> I have no idea how to describe the middlesbrough accent.
> 
> I have had some clown as where in ireland am i from and some other idiot ask if i was from Liverpool.
> 
> I wait to some other boro lads post to see how the describe it.


I'm from Middlesbrough and work offshore and i've had when first meeting people "alright mate your mark obviously a scouser ha ha" and people saying "red's or blue's mate" to which i reply "what are you on about". Then i have been asked if i'm a geordie lol which to any normal person a geordie and a scouser sound totally different but i sund like both apparently?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> If Dan had not missed those kicks it would have been worse than last weekends game. Did anyone see the interview last weeked after the game with Martin Johnson? I honestly though he was going to tear the reporter apart!!


yea he didnt have a great game tonight but still a win against the stinky english is ok no matter what :tongue:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MissBC said:


> yea he didnt have a great game tonight but still a win against the stinky english is ok no matter what :tongue:


So, if we're so stinky and crappy, why are you here?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CAUSE i love you all 

hahahahahahahahahah your rugby team just sucks ass


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MissBC said:


> CAUSE i love you all
> 
> hahahahahahahahahah your rugby team just sucks ass


Come on... Winning the World Cup proves something, getting your fcking ar$se rinsed by the best team in the world (SA of course :thumb: ) 36-0 only to come back for the final stages of the World Cup 07 and have a good go at taking the cup again and making history hardly makes them a sh!t team.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I do seem to recall england getting farther than those dodos in the world cup....in fact last two world cups, where have dodo's...sorry kiwis come??


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Theyre **** without Big Jonah


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well to be fair I shouldn't be taking the **** out off Saffas seeing as my family is originally from there and i'm pure south african blood, lol


Hmmm.... Interesting...



TaintedSoul said:


> How about we rather call you english or australian?


TS - Have you knobbed your mum/sister like Mak did to his...?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Tall said:


> Hmmm.... Interesting...
> 
> TS - Have you knobbed your mum/sister like Mak did to his...?


What the **** has my mum got to do with my step sister? nob head


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I sound like Jamie Carragher or Steven Gerrard.



MaKaVeLi said:


> Theyre **** without Big Jonah


I've had a bevvy with that dude in 2005; Joe Rockokoco aswell, just after he had his kidney probs at the Skybar in the Skytower, Auckland. He is absolutely huge.

He was the coach for North Harbour at the time and I was staying with 2 of their senior players and their younger brother who still played school rugby. The eldest bro now plays for the Pacific Islanders.

Best time of my life over there, I'd love to live their eventually.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

estfna said:


> Best time of my life over there, I'd love to live their eventually.


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

YAY my home country is appreciated by another hahahahah :thumb:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

MissBC said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> YAY my home country is appreciated by another hahahahah :thumb:


anywhere near the north shore of the south island by the mountains, i stayed in kairoura.

or maybe south of the north island, i also stayed in masterton for a few nights there and got taken on a trip to castlepoint where they had a house.

oh i don't know you know, rotorua because of the lake and spa's would be nice aswell.

this is me in the middle at castlepoint.










and i'm the little person shaped smudge...

i had a brilliant photo of me halfway down, but the ex gf had it when we split up so it's probably burnt now...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Broadish Yorkshire


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Robsta said:


> In Bedford we basically talk like londoners I s'pose....well, not so "cor blimey guv'nor" but just like watford, luton etc...bedford's only 30 mins away from north london so you'd expect it really.....20 mins away in Northampton/wellinborough they talk like farmers....lol


cheeky beggar...

they don't... they talk like escaped cultured bedfordians... me on the other hand... was raised in Harrow, so can speak the queens english all proper like...

i can do stavros when i'm with a goroup of my dads mates.. it just drifts in to match them... and there are times when i drift into lancashire too, after living there a while.... never managed to get scottish though.. and even though i meet a lot of scots sometimes its hard to pick out.. not so mych from the ayrshire side, but certainly full on glasgow or edinburgh is a struggle.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> cheeky beggar...
> 
> they don't... they talk like escaped cultured bedfordians... me on the other hand... was raised in Harrow, so can speak the queens english all proper like...
> 
> i can do stavros when i'm with a goroup of my dads mates.. it just drifts in to match them... and there are times when i drift into lancashire too, after living there a while.... never managed to get scottish though.. and even though i meet a lot of scots sometimes its hard to pick out.. not so mych from the ayrshire side, but certainly full on glasgow or edinburgh is a struggle.


Lol ur kidding hey? Glasgow, aye, hard to understand, but the Edinburgh accent is the closest thing to English you will get in Scotland lol. Ayrshires not too differnent to Glasgow tbh... jst not quite as fast and less nasal haha.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I lived in a house share with a chap from Glasgow Took months for me and him to find a common ground to communicate on.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Zara I would love to hear a Scottish "doos" post up a link to your recording.

I always support english rugby if SA are not playing, kiwis and Aus are our biggest competition so I never ever support them.

Kiwis always choke under pressure or when deep throating Pfff.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I do seem to recall england getting farther than those dodos in the world cup....in fact last two world cups, where have dodo's...sorry kiwis come??


You are correct rob see my post above about the dodo's:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Julio said:


> Zara I would love to hear a Scottish "doos" post up a link to your recording.
> 
> I always support english rugby if SA are not playing, kiwis and Aus are our biggest competition so I never ever support them.
> 
> Kiwis always choke under pressure or when deep throating Pfff.


I dont have a recording so therefor there is no link lol

I dunno how it started really and I wasn't aware that I say it.... I got a lot of South African friends, have worked with a lot too and was over there this year. One day I got a bit of road rage and was shouting at someone and the person in my car was like.... "Zara.... what is a f*cking doos....?" lmao 

Actually...... It was probably driving over there that started it :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I lived in a house share with a chap from Glasgow Took months for me and him to find a common ground to communicate on.


Dont worry - Scottish people struggle to understand certain glaswegians too lol 

Here is the best ever Glaswegian translation - "Interpreting for the Neds"


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dont worry - Scottish people struggle to understand certain glaswegians too lol
> 
> Here is the best ever Glaswegian translation - "Interpreting for the Neds"
> 
> ...


Nice joke :thumb:

Chewin the fat / still game  cant beat them 

Only thing is  they talk a tad slow


----------



## JUST TENSE (Oct 17, 2008)

100% geordie:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hamster said:


> Were is Rab C Nesbit from?


Glasgow


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

View attachment 19427


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> View attachment 19427


LMFAO!!!! cant wait until Briar sees this:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hahahah....

Briar gner kick ur butt..... :lol:

(soooooo funny though!!!)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

To be fair, you could also do that for the Welsh and about 15 of Ireland's 32 counties.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> hahahah....
> 
> Briar gner kick ur butt..... :lol:
> 
> (soooooo funny though!!!)


 :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: ....who`s hijacked my profile?....come on own up?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> View attachment 19427


OH NO YOU ****ING DIDNT!!!! its always about kiwis and the sheep, you guys need to get some new jokes really, these are becomming old!!!!!!!

hmmmmmmmm i could get violent and verbally abuse you but im going to be good and stay quiet!! WHICH i must add if friggen hard!!

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

that was funny though.....lmao.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> OH NO YOU ****ING DIDNT!!!! its always about kiwis and the sheep, you guys need to get some new jokes really, these are becomming old!!!!!!!
> 
> <o></o>


Hahaha now you know how I feel when people take the pi$$ about the sis/baby momma


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hahaha now you know how I feel when people take the pi$$ about the sis/baby momma


somehow babes, i DONT think this is the same hahahahah!! xxx

i get sheep jokes all the time, anyone you meet NOT from NZ will rip them out at some stage so its nothing new!! Where as in your case, its just interesting and different and something new for you hence why you prob dont like the comments much!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> somehow babes, i DONT think this is the same hahahahah!! xxx
> 
> i get sheep jokes all the time, anyone you meet NOT from NZ will rip them out at some stage so its nothing new!! Where as in your case, its just interesting and different and something new for you hence why you prob dont like the comments much!!


What?? :whistling:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Essex with a cockney twang ! i was born in central london and moved out to essex at about 11, until that i was a little cockney ! now more essex with the odd cockney bit.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

JUST TENSE said:


> 100% geordie:thumb:


Ditto :beer:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

LOCUST said:


> Essex with a cockney twang ! i was born in central london and moved out to essex at about 11, until that i was a little cockney ! now more essex with the odd cockney bit.


Where in Essex?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MissBC said:


> OH NO YOU ****ING DIDNT!!!! its always about kiwis and the sheep, you guys need to get some new jokes really, these are becomming old!!!!!!!
> 
> hmmmmmmmm i could get violent and verbally abuse you but im going to be good and stay quiet!! WHICH i must add if friggen hard!!
> 
> <o></o>


Kiwi man walks in the bedroom with a sheep under his arms and wife looks up confused!!

Husband says "This is the pig I have been fcking when I'm not with you"

his wife looks up and says "I think you will find that is a sheep"

he says "I think you will find I was talking to the sheep!!"


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Kiwi man walks in the bedroom with a sheep under his arms and wife looks up confused!!
> 
> Husband says "This is the pig I have been fcking when I'm not with you"
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAH :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> What the **** has my mum got to do with my step sister? nob head


Apologies - I get confused as to how many members of your family you've gotten pregant.

Would you be able to keep a chart somewhere so I can refer to it? 

Name calling is just childish though tut tut


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Hamster said:


> I have the Northern Yorkshire twang were we seem to omitt the word 'The' out of the conversation.
> 
> And words such as coat are pronounced coooooah :laugh:


Yorkshire accents on Ladies are awesome!

Got a mate from Osset called Claire (or Cluuuuur) and she comes out with some belters!

I've got a proper sintellins (Lancashire) accent unlike half the people here now who think they're scouse.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hamster said:


> Ahh...im from Ossett too.


Lol I lived in Harrogate, briefly, many years ago, and I STILL say nuuur instead of 'no' sometimes :laugh:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

A video of some of the hemingwell lads in wellingborough

[tube]





[/tube]


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

theres a lad on there called complex who i work with.....

link above doesnt work?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dont worry - Scottish people struggle to understand certain glaswegians too lol
> 
> Here is the best ever Glaswegian translation - "Interpreting for the Neds"
> 
> ...


well, that is the accent i hear everywhere from carlisle to livingston.... they must have all escaped glasgow....

saying that... corby is a real mish mash of scottish... everything from oban and the shetlands to full on cockney influenced neds.... and boy, you think pure glasgow ned is hard...... try corby ned.....


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

slamdog:

i went on a school trip and had to share a bus with a corby sixthform. alot of them spoke like we do until they had a bit of a row and started putting the scot accent on. quite laughable how they play upto that image


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

shauno said:


> slamdog:
> 
> i went on a school trip and had to share a bus with a corby sixthform. alot of them spoke like we do until they had a bit of a row and started putting the scot accent on. quite laughable how they play upto that image


its just so funny.. glasgow ned, mixed with jamafrican style chattin.....

there is one of the planners at work who left glasgow years ago and lives in corby.... when he gets on a roll it really is impossible to understand a word he says...


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Cork, south of Ireland....

But how do i discripe it:confused1:,..

I thing we talk perfectly and with no accent,.. and all the rest of you talk funny. :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Tall said:


> Apologies - I get confused as to how many members of *my* family you've gotten pregant.
> 
> Would you be able to keep a chart somewhere so I can refer to it?
> 
> Name calling is just childish though tut tut


That's better


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

brownie said:


> Cork, south of Ireland....
> 
> But how do i discripe it:confused1:,..
> 
> I thing we talk perfectly and with no accent,.. and all the rest of you talk funny. :thumb:


LOL right mate. I have friends from Cork and I know only too well the Corcaigh sing-song :lol: And they accused my Belfast-ish accent of being hard to understand!

THE PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF CORK! :beer:


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Welsh. not as bad as the taff wars clip though "oi butt, are you looking at my fcukin missus or what?"

Class!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Kiwi man walks in the bedroom with a sheep under his arms and wife looks up confused!!
> 
> Husband says "This is the pig I have been fcking when I'm not with you"
> 
> ...


 :lol: FPMSL thats awesome, i just about spat out my dinner hahahahahahah

Nice one!!


----------



## fozzy (Sep 6, 2008)

not well known but cant beat nice bit of north derbyshire


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ian08 said:


> geordie.can be hard work at times having to explain what your saying and slowing down your talking for people to catch up with you when your out of town.


Do people really talk like this?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Do people really talk like this?


Yep loooool


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes they do scott LOL. My girlfriend is from Poland. she cannot understand irish people, scottish, scousers. She thinks they are speaking in another language :lol:

We watched Snatch the other day and when the irish pikeys were talking she said to me "where the subtitles?" :lol:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Mackem, through n through!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ollie B said:


> Yes they do scott LOL. My girlfriend is from Poland. she cannot understand irish people, scottish, scousers. She thinks they are speaking in another language :lol:
> 
> We watched Snatch the other day and when the irish pikeys were talking she said to me "where the subtitles?" :lol:


OMG, I watched Snatch too and I could not understand anything, I had to rewind it over and over again, I did think it sounded cool, but they talk way to fast.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is mine....lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

LMAO that is quality Scott, reps when I can


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

That is fuking awesome!

<3 Haks


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gosh how strange to put a face and voice to the name!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I put another one here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/47127-hackskiis-merry-christmas-video.html#post669802

lol, I have not shaved, showered or anything, I am much more handsome in real life fixed up.

You know, pushup bra, heals, pink dress, wig, way better in real life....lol


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Manchester accent for me





 watch it all the way through.


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

accents are aceeee , my a crossed between yorkshire and lancs , am right on the border between yorks and lancs . a friend described my accent as ' rural ' which amused me


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hehe this thread keeps getting brought back..... I think everyone has a soft spot for at least one other type of accent :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> hehe this thread keeps getting brought back..... I think everyone has a soft spot for at least one other type of accent :tongue:


Scotish


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Scotish


well obviously thats everyones favourite


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Take a guess there is a clue in my name?


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Welsh. Not a very stong accent though.

Wish I had a Scouse accent though, love it


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

London accent.

Some will say thats not an accent at all.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Ironhorse said:


> London accent.
> 
> Some will say thats not an accent at all.


it depends... norf lunnon is different from sarf and east lunnon, and going west is different again.... there is no one lunnon accent...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ironhorse said:


> London accent.
> 
> Some will say thats not an accent at all.


Hows that not an accent?? lol!

I've decided I quite like it...................


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a 'just outside of west london accent'. Quite near Staines and although I sound nothing like Ali G, I do sound singularly like a proper [email protected]:laughhard to believe eh?)


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Pithead said:


> I have a 'just outside of west london accent'. Quite near Staines and although I sound nothing like Ali G, I do sound singularly like a proper [email protected]:laughhard to believe eh?)


Yeah.... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pithead said:


> I have a 'just outside of west london accent'. Quite near Staines and although I sound nothing like Ali G, I do sound singularly like a proper [email protected]:laughhard to believe eh?)


west of london...??

hmmm naa....

bit North is nice........ Bedford, maybe....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Geordie, through and through. A bit softened after 10 years working with a hundred different nationalities though.

My favourites would have to be Canadian, British Columbia way and Afrikaans.

Although i was in love with the South Carolina accent for a while.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> Yeah.... :whistling:


What d'you want a fvckin war? I'm p1ssed up mate, all your punches will bounce off me. :lol: Go ahead , tire yourself out.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> *Geordie*, through and through. A bit softened after 10 years working with a hundred different nationalities though.
> 
> My favourites would have to be Canadian, British Columbia way and *Afrikaans*.
> 
> Although i was in love with the South Carolina accent for a while.


Geordie and South African have always been my very favouritest accents..... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Haha at Scotts post.

My accent sounds like nothing, no one thinks i am from their country. 

If i had to give it a guess EnglishyEuropeany:lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Geordie and South African have always been my very favouritest accents.....


I can try fake one for ya:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I can try fake one for ya:laugh:


Just need to call me princess and I'm gone haha


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> west of london...??
> 
> hmmm naa....
> 
> bit North is nice........ Bedford, maybe....


WTF do they sound like up there then? How can they be much different to me? Oh well, ain't the first or last time I'll feel rejected:lol:



Con said:


> Haha at Scotts post.
> 
> My accent sounds like nothing, no one thinks i am from their country.
> 
> If i had to give it a guess EnglishyEuropeany:lol:


In other words, you sound a bit weird then, and you want to grow a handlebar moustache too PMSL:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Geordie and South African have always been my very favouritest accents..... :wub: :wub: :wub:


Well I'm your guy, I speak Afrikaans with a Geordie accent


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Pithead said:


> In other words, you sound a bit weird then, and you want to grow a handlebar moustache too PMSL:lol:


 Yes and yes but the bastard wont grow in thick enough so i will stick with mutton chops and the under chin beard i have been cultivating:thumb:


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Pithead said:


> What d'you want a fvckin war? I'm p1ssed up mate, all your punches will bounce off me. :lol: Go ahead , tire yourself out.


I'm on my 9th can mate, not far behind you :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pithead said:


> *WTF do they sound like up there then? *How can they be much different to me? Oh well, ain't the first or last time I'll feel rejected:lol:


Dammed sexy.......... 



windsor81 said:


> Well I'm your guy, I speak Afrikaans with a Geordie accent


Least I know its not you making the dodgy phone calls then


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Con said:


> Yes and yes but the bastard wont grow in thick enough so i will stick with mutton chops and the under chin beard i have been cultivating:thumb:


good on you sir! I can't grow on me cheeks, just get a bit of moustache and around chin. I hate all these fvcking bastards who just sprout everywhere. :lol:



JakeJ16 said:


> I'm on my 9th can mate, not far behind you :lol:


Nice one mate, be some slugging match! :beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dammed sexy..........
> 
> Least I know its not you making the dodgy phone calls then


No, but i am at the end of a 4 month contract so a few more days and you might get lucky!  :whistling:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Geordie and South African have always been my very favouritest accents..... :wub: :wub: :wub:


ahem..... :cursing:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Robsta said:


> ahem..... :cursing:


FPMSL and the where ever robsta is from accent ofcourse :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> west of london...??
> 
> hmmm naa....
> 
> * bit North is nice........ Bedford, maybe*....





Robsta said:


> ahem..... :cursing:


You missed that one huh baby? 



MissBC said:


> FPMSL and the where ever robsta is from accent ofcourse :whistling:


Yep.... sexiest accent ever


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You missed that one huh baby?
> 
> Yep.... sexiest accent ever


oh for gods sake you two......................................


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Shush woman


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been told I sound like Anthony Hopkins, that is until I chav it up

J


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Posh Yorkshire, if you can imagine such a thing!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

seppuku said:


> Posh Yorkshire, if you can imagine such a thing!


No, there's no posh yorkies round here!


----------



## son_of_jorel (Dec 26, 2008)

hi all

as im new here i thought id check in & let u all know that i have a slight birmingham accent althou im from birmingham i have been told my accent is strange !! oh well lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just need to call me princess and I'm gone haha


Whats your number then?:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Whats your number then?:laugh:


*scores Mak off the list of suspects.......*


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *scores Mak off the list of suspects.......*


Lmao, i can't believe you think i'd do such a thing!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lmao, i can't believe you think i'd do such a thing!


haha was jst kidding, I dont suspect you...

Anyways.... you'd prob jst say "Hey - its Mak... pretend you're my sister and gimme phone sex!" :laugh:

was considering a poll of users locations so I can narrow it down via the accent though


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Anyways.... you'd prob jst say "Hey - its Mak... pretend you're my sister and gimme phone sex!" :laugh:


Lmao, if it was me i'd just tell you right off the bat, not really into that phone sex though:laugh:


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

I think I sound fairly non-descript thames area but everyone who meets me thinks I'm the original wideboy from deepest 'saff lundurn'. even when I try and posh it up on the phone people comment on my accent.


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

Glasgow.

Lower this guy an octave and I'm freakily like this-


----------

